# Different style of bandsaw box



## wayneryan65

I used my blanks from my "Reincarnated Wood" to create Dr. Seuss inspired bandsaw boxes. The Green one is buckeye burl with alumilite and the purple is Maple burl with alumilite. I really couldnt find a style of bandsaw boxes I liked so I made up my own style. I think they came out pretty good


----------



## wood-of-1kind

Very funky design. I like it.


----------



## wyone

I like them both..  cool


----------



## wayneryan65

*One I left out*

I meant to put this one on there too


----------



## Charlie_W

Wow! Those are so cool! I had no idea of the size till I saw the quarter!
Great work!

Maybe we need a "Wow" button beside the "Like" button!


----------



## Jim15

Those are awesome.


----------



## TellicoTurning

Those are really good looking boxes... great design and workmanship.

Bandsaw boxes are on my bucket list... there's a fellow that used to have a shop here in Tellico Plains that I always made a point to visit just to look at his boxes... he's long since moved out of town, but I was always inspired by his work... haven't tried them yet, still working on getting my turning better, but they're on the list.


----------



## triw51

Very creative, beautiful design and great colors.  You did your self proud.


----------



## wob50

That is wild .


----------



## GaryMGg

Good work.


----------



## bobleibo

That is what I call creative...whacky and wild!  Can you tell us the approximate size? Did you cut them with a band saw or a scroll saw? Those are some pretty tight turns. 
Great job!


----------



## wayneryan65

I cut them on my Jet 14" bandsaw using a 3/16' 4 TPI rake blade. The sizes range from 4 7/8" tall to 6" tall and 2 1/2" wide to 5 1/2" wide. They were a real joy to make and a lot of hand sanding. Good thing I don't have arthritis.


----------



## Wraith

Those look great.

Brian


----------



## Mortalis

Those are dandies!
Great job


----------

